# Plastisol on 100% polyester windbreakers - platen lines?



## Tufflaw (Oct 4, 2008)

I read a few other posts on here discussing the same issue, but most were fairly old, hoping for some new input.

I have a potential order to print on some 100% polyester windbreakers (SanMar - Wholesale Imprintable Apparel & Accessories or something similar)

I was planning on using Versatranz EPT transfers, they said it should work perfectly on 100% poly, my only concern is some previous posters have indicated problems with either melting the fabric or leaving severe platen marks that don't go away.

When I got my T-Square It and Logo It from badalou a few years ago I also got a package of the little mousepad shaped things that raise an area of the item to be pressed (forgot what they're called), but anyway, another poster recommended using those - although in another post someone mentioned they got marks or a "sheen" on that smaller area now. 

Basically I'm just trying to make sure I don't ruin the order (it's a pretty big order for me, about $4,000 which I can't afford to eat). 

Also, one issue no one addressed in prior posts is whether to pre-press or not. Any thoughts on that too?

Thanks!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

No need to prepress on poly unless the fabric is wrinkled, or only prepress for a few seconds. Ideally with poly you want a lower temp and medium pressure, some manufacturers will recommend dropping the temp and increasing press time on polyester. A teflon pillow can also help prevent any shiny spots. Definitely order a few extras.


----------



## Frienzy (Mar 13, 2012)

Tufflaw,
What temp did your transfer vendor said to apply transfers?
I am pressing at 300 F lowest possible pressure 10 sec with teflon sheet.
But still you will have a little ghost where garment was in direct contact with press.
You can show it to customer and ask what he thinks because it will disappear after first wash.
Or you can press whole garment after transfer apply from seam to seam to even up ghost.


----------



## Tufflaw (Oct 4, 2008)

wormil said:


> No need to prepress on poly unless the fabric is wrinkled, or only prepress for a few seconds. Ideally with poly you want a lower temp and medium pressure, some manufacturers will recommend dropping the temp and increasing press time on polyester. A teflon pillow can also help prevent any shiny spots. Definitely order a few extras.


Thanks for the suggestions - instead of a teflon pillow, would I get the same effect by using a Tee Pad (Heat Press Nation - Digital Heat Press Transfer Machines, Heat Transfer Paper, Protective Base Covers

Versatranz recommends 360 degrees for 4-8 seconds for their EPT (Error Proof Transfers). Although in the past I've pressed them at 325 on t-shirts with good results.


----------



## Tufflaw (Oct 4, 2008)

Frienzy said:


> Tufflaw,
> What temp did your transfer vendor said to apply transfers?
> I am pressing at 300 F lowest possible pressure 10 sec with teflon sheet.
> But still you will have a little ghost where garment was in direct contact with press.
> ...


That may be a possible solution - does it have to precise or does any overlap cancel out?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Tufflaw said:


> Thanks for the suggestions - instead of a teflon pillow, would I get the same effect by using a Tee Pad (Heat Press Nation - Digital Heat Press Transfer Machines, Heat Transfer Paper, Protective Base Covers


Sure, you just want to avoid any hard edges that will crush the fabric which is very vulnerable while under heat. Temp-wise, you want to stay under 350.


----------



## Tufflaw (Oct 4, 2008)

wormil said:


> Sure, you just want to avoid any hard edges that will crush the fabric which is very vulnerable while under heat. Temp-wise, you want to stay under 350.


Thanks for the tips, unfortunately the order got cancelled because they decided they wanted embroidery instead!! 

But I will keep this info in the reference library in my head for the next time!


----------

